# Wellbutrin question



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys, I got a new prescription of Wellbutrin SR to help me focus on things (I've been having ADD symptoms at work). I told my psychiatrist there are only particular days I have this problem and they tend to be when I'm coming down from klonopin. I take klonopin only as needed and it works well except for this inability to focus the next day or two. I would just take klonopin every day but I don't want to become addicted or tolerant.

Anyway what I want to know and forgot to ask him, is *can I take the Wellbutrin PRN* as well or do I have to take it daily?

Any of you have experience with this? I've read some positive experiences with combining Wellbutrin and klonopin so it will be interesting to see how this combination works for me. What should I expect to feel after taking it and how long does it need to take effect/how long does it last?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Wellbutrin SR didnt really help me. I weaned off from 200mg but at least it diminshed my appetite a bit. Im not sure if you have to take it daily but I would.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

It's probably not a good idea to take Wellbutrin prn. It's a reuptake inhibitor (not releaser, as far as I know), so it probably needs time to get into your system and work before its full benefits can be realized. I've been on Wellbutrin SR 300mg daily since June and it's still helping me with energy and motivation (and sexual stuff, lol). If you want something that you can take prn, then you should probably look into an actual psychostimulant - one with immediate effects, like Ritalin, Adderall, or Dexedrine.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Cocaine is a reuptake inhibitor too (as is Ritalin), and I'd say that peaks fairly quickly :lol

I believe the reason SSRIs take so long to work is because they're activating certain serotonin receptors that can contribute to depression and anxiety. Once these receptors are sufficiently downregulated though, you get the full benefit of the reuptake inhibition.

Personally, I noticed a positive effect from Wellbutrin on the very first day. That being said, it's not like it's super-potent or neurotoxic or anything, so you'll probably benefit more by taking it regularly.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

korey said:


> It's probably not a good idea to take Wellbutrin prn. It's a reuptake inhibitor (not releaser, as far as I know), so it probably needs time to get into your system and work before its full benefits can be realized. I've been on Wellbutrin SR 300mg daily since June and it's still helping me with energy and motivation (and sexual stuff, lol). If you want something that you can take prn, then you should probably look into an actual psychostimulant - one with immediate effects, like Ritalin, Adderall, or Dexedrine.


I asked him about adderall and he shot that down immediately. He said he wants to stop prescribing it completely, even to his patients that have been on it. I don't think that'll go over too well haha.

Meyaj - FYI wellbutrin is not a SSRI.

I guess I will try it out PRN and see if I notice anything, if not I will take it daily. Suprisingly, there's not a lot of info I could find on this through googling.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Lateralus said:


> I asked him about adderall and he shot that down immediately. He said he wants to stop prescribing it completely, even to his patients that have been on it. I don't think that'll go over too well haha.
> 
> Meyaj - FYI wellbutrin is not a SSRI.
> 
> I guess I will try it out PRN and see if I notice anything, if not I will take it daily. Suprisingly, there's not a lot of info I could find on this through googling.


He didn't exactly say Wellbutrin was an SSRI (I know that he knows that it's not ). The point is: Taking Wellbutring as needed (prn) can give you instantly moderate stimulant type effects, but one has to take it regularly for a longer period of time to experience the real antidepressant effects. Like with SSRIs, Wellbutrin increases some neurotransmitter levels (in this case clinically relevant dopamine + norepinephrine and not serotonin like SSRIs do), and the brain reacts after some time and depressive symptoms can be reduced (the exact mechanism of this process is not fully understood for any AD).


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

Medline said:


> He didn't exactly say Wellbutrin was an SSRI (I know that he knows that it's not ). The point is: Taking Wellbutring as needed (prn) can give you instantly moderate stimulant type effects, but one has to take it regularly for a longer period of time to experience the real antidepressant effects. Like with SSRIs, Wellbutrin increases some neurotransmitter levels (in this case clinically relevant dopamine + norepinephrine and not serotonin like SSRIs do), and the brain reacts after some time and depressive symptoms can be reduced (the exact mechanism of this process is not fully understood for any AD).


I see, thanks for the info. I just took one for today so I will see if I notice anything as far as the stimulant properties.


----------



## Makaveli (Jul 15, 2009)

Hey guys just an add-on question to Lateralus'.

What is the difference between Wellbutrin, Wellbutrin SR and XL/XR and which one is actually the best? The extended release seems to be better as it's once daily dose and I personally don't show any massive anxiety symptoms other than "frozeness/paralysis and paranoia" in an anxiety provoking situation.

Also, how would this affect a) driving b) sexual function c) reaction to alcohol when augmented with an SSRI??

I'm considering this with my SSRI if the weaning program doesnt work as it can help with the hypersomnia and de-motivation and energy when augmented.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

Makaveli said:


> Hey guys just an add-on question to Lateralus'.
> 
> What is the difference between Wellbutrin, Wellbutrin SR and XL/XR and which one is actually the best? The extended release seems to be better as it's once daily dose and I personally don't show any massive anxiety symptoms other than "frozeness/paralysis and paranoia" in an anxiety provoking situation.
> 
> ...


The difference is in how long they are intended work for. Normal Wellbutrin, I believe, needs to be taken 3 times a day. Wellbutrin SR can be taken twice a day. And Wellbutrin XL can be taken once a day. Personally I found the XL the most ideal because it's hard enough for me already to remember when to take my pills, but the XL is still on patent so it's a fair bit more expensive.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Wellbutrin XL is available as generic in the US, but I don't know about Canada or Australia. The SR version should be generic everywhere.


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

korey said:


> Wellbutrin XL is available as generic in the US, but I don't know about Canada or Australia. The SR version should be generic everywhere.


Whoops, I was under the impression it was under patent in the US too, as things seem to go generic in Canada first, and I just double-checked the Canadian drug database and there is definitely no generic here. Oddly enough, the instant release formulation didn't show up as being available here at all - unless I'm still being a doofus and it never existed in the first place.


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

meyaj said:


> Whoops, I was under the impression it was under patent in the US too, as things seem to go generic in Canada first, and I just double-checked the Canadian drug database and there is definitely no generic here. Oddly enough, the instant release formulation didn't show up as being available here at all - unless I'm still being a doofus and it never existed in the first place.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bupropion


> Brand-name and generic bupropion tablets are available in three forms, each as the hydrochloride salt: immediate release (Wellbutrin), sustained release (Wellbutrin SR), and extended release (Wellbutrin XL or XR). "Sustained release" and "extended release" are generally interchangeable terms, but in this case Wellbutrin SR is intended for twice-daily dosing and Wellbutrin XL is intended for once-daily dosing. Not all generics have retained this naming scheme, and the United States Pharmacopeia requires all prolonged-release drug formulations (including generics for Wellbutrin SR) to be labeled "extended release", which has caused confusion and medication errors.[124][125] According to GlaxoSmithKline, a 150 mg Wellbutrin SR tablet can be split in two and retain its sustained-release characteristics.[126] An extended-release form of bupropion hydrobromide was approved by the FDA in April 2008. It is being marketed under the trade name Aplenzin.[127]


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Makaveli said:


> Also, how would this affect a) driving b) sexual function c) reaction to alcohol when augmented with an SSRI??
> 
> I'm considering this with my SSRI if the weaning program doesnt work as it can help with the hypersomnia and de-motivation and energy when augmented.


a) For legal reasons the drug company has to write that Wellbutrin XL might impair driving. In reality - as a non-sedating drug with moderate stimulant effects - it will in most cases not impair driving and I think there was a study showing that people on bupropion were in fact better at reaction tests than people on placebo (but I'm not sure about that).

b) Wellbutrin XL is a good drug to counter SSRI-induced side effects like sexual dysfunction and fatique. 150mg might be too low to significantly improve SSRI-induced anorgasmia.

c) Again for legal resons the drug company has to write that Wellbutrin should not be combined with alcohol. In reality moderate drinking should be no problem, the sedation caused by an SSRI in combination with moderate doses of alcohol might even be reduced by Wellbutrin. Excessive drinking is a bad idea in general and there could be an increased risk for seizures when binge drinking on Wellbutrin.


----------

